
Ask HN: What podcasts are you listening to? - xexers
What are your favorite tech and non-tech podcasts?
======
Rotten194
The History of Rome - actually completed, relistening to the republic / early
imperial parts. It's amazing. Well worth the 40 or so hours. Really can't give
it enough credit. Romulus to Augustus to Romulus Augustulus in absolutely
loving detail,

Revolutions - Mike Duncan's (creator of THoR) new project. He's just finishing
up the French Revolution, already covered the English Civil War and American
Revolution. Preparing to go on hiatus to research the Haitan Revolution.

The History of Byzantium - Picks up in 476 where THoR left off. Currently in
the eighth century with the Byzantines recovering from the Muslim conquests a
bit. Different guy, but still very good.

12 Byzantine Rulers - Finished this one, it's a very short series but gives a
nice overview of Byzantine history. Much less in depth than THoB.

Norman Centuries - Second project by the 12BR creator, similar concept but
covering the Normans. Incredibly interesting, covers the Norman conquests of
England, southern Italy, their attacks on the Byzantines, and their crusader
state holdings

The History of Britain - finished / inactive, it's pretty good, but never
really hit its stride.

/r/AskHistorians podcast - Have only listened to a few episodes. Great
content, but I'm not personally a fan of the format.

My list to start is The History of the Crusades, Hardcore History, History of
English, History of England, The Lesser Bonapartes, and the BBC inquiry
podcast. Hard to find time!

~~~
hassiktir
Is there stuff like this for more 'modern' events? These suggestions are great
and I like stuff like HH but was wondering if there was anything that covered
like 1920's events or cold war or something in that same period (up until
maybe 80-90's or so?)

------
xexers
* The art of manliness

* The Tim Ferriss show

* 99% invisible

* Waking up with Sam Harris

* .NET rocks

* Hanselminutes

* The Agenda with Steve Paiken (Canadian current affairs)

* This american life

------
tefo-mohapi
(I'm biased on this one) But if you're looking to catch up on African Tech &
Startup news check out AfricanTechRoundUp.com (Comes out weekly. SoundCloud
and iTunes).

I listen to:

1\. The Monocle Weekly 2\. The Combat Jack Show 3\. Tim Ferriss Show 4\. The
Entrepreneurs by Monocle 5\. African Tech Round-Up

------
InglorionG
Don't forget Dan Carlin's Hardcore History!

------
efferifick
* Freakonomics

* Radiolab

* Comedy Bang Bang

* Planet Money

* This American Life (sometimes)

* Everything by Gimlet Media (when I remember)

------
Rmilb
Previous HN discussion 3 months ago with some good gems:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9799631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9799631)

------
ddv
\- Startups for the Rest of Us

\- Radiolab

\- Bootstrapped Web

\- The Tim Ferriss Show

------
rayalez
Harmontown - a podcast by the creator of the brilliant tv shows Community and
Rick and Morty. I'm not sure it will make sense on it's own, but if you really
love Community, think that Dan is a genius, and want to understand how he
thinks - it's awesome. Also very funny.

------
bradcomp
I have been listening to Partially Derivative and Talking Machines, both data
science related. Talking Machines is more industry focused whereas Partially
Derivative is more fun. Also Reply All, a show about the Internet. Non tech I
listen to the History of Philosophy podcast.

------
bashinator
Haven't seen these mentioned yet:

\- Escape Pod (SF short stories)

\- Risky Business (hilariously sarcastic infosec news and interviews)

\- Savage Lovecast (sex and relationship from "America's only advice
columnist")

\- Intelligence Squared (Oxford-style debates on current topics)

~~~
kleer001
Not hating, long time fan, real long time... But have you noticed a downward
drop in quality from the Escape Pod family of casts? I mean it's free, so I'm
not complaining, but it makes it hard to listen to.

~~~
bashinator
Their narrators? Yeah, it's possible - there have been a few stories in the
past year that were just unlistenable due to either poor recording quality or
just a terrible voice.

On the other hand, when Steve Eley read _everything_ , that wasn't great
either.

------
abhgh
I just (try to) follow one now - Talking Machines. They have great content on
ML, esp contemporary work. Each episode leads to enough followup on the
material that I don't have much time to follow another podcast :)

------
cju
The Urbanist (Monocle24) : [http://monocle.com/radio/shows/the-
urbanist/](http://monocle.com/radio/shows/the-urbanist/)

------
doppelganger27
I only recently discovered what I was missing with podcasts, so I'm still
finding good ones. Here's the current list:

\- America's Test Kitchen

\- Motley Fool Money

\- Smart Passive Income

\- Paul's Security Weekly

\- Still Untitled: The Adam Savage Project

\- This is Only a Test

~~~
icpmacdo
I was very sad to hear Will Smith is leaving 'This is Only a Test' & Tested
but am happy to hear he is still going to be on 'Still Untitled'

------
b3b0p
Giant Bombcast and Giant Beastcast

8-4 Play

Retronauts

Back in my Play

Pop Culture Happy Hour

I have many others, but these are the ones I look forward to week after week.

I listen to podcasts to take a break and relax, so I typically don't listen to
tech related or focused podcasts.

------
m_ke
\- Talking Machines

\- a16z podcast

\- Software Engineering Radio

\- re/code decode

\- JavaScript Jabber

\- Talk Python to Me

\- The Changelog

\- Startup School Radio

\- Stanford Entrepreneurial Thought Leaders

\- Full Stack Radio

~~~
bryanwbh
Oh I listen to Stanford Entrepreneurial Thought Leaders too! Great stuff there
for sure

------
palidanx
* Death Sex & Money

* Reply All

* KCRW Good Food

* Freakonomics

* KCRW's DnA: Design & Architecture

* From the Top

* This American Life

* Return to Soil

------
justhw
I use Pocket Casts on android to listen. Highly recommended.

Ordered by how often I listen.

Marketplace

Planetmoney

RadioLab

This American Life

Startups for the Rest of Us

Reply All, (Statup S1 & S2)

Occasionally other public radio podcasts

------
_Satya
\- Developer Tea

\- 60-Second Science

\- BrainStuff

\- Exponential Wisdom

\- The Tim Ferriss Show

\- The One You Feed Podcast

\- The Art of Manliness (sometimes)

\- NPR: TED Radio Hour (sometimes)

\- You Are Not So Smart (sometimes)

\- This American Life (sometimes)

------
jhamar
The Ashish Walia Show . . . . Great podcast for people interested in building
startups!

------
Mattasher
Besides many of those already mentioned, I like:

* Slate's culture gabfest

* JavaScript Jabber

* Econtalk w/Russ Roberts

* Hardcore History

* School Sucks Podcast

* Inc Uncensored

------
PerfectElement
\- Roderick on the line \- Rich Roll podcast \- Snap Judgement

------
bemmu
Skeptic's Guide to the Universe

------
ouinzton
The Skeptics Guide to the Universe

------
frankacter
Chasing Product

Rocketship Podcast

Startup School Radio

Startups for the Rest of Us

TechZing

Wait Wait Don't Tell Me

------
ThomPete
\- Startups for the Rest of Us

\- More than just code

\- Release Notes

\- Iterate

\- Epicenter Bitcoin

\- Startup (by gimlet media)

\- Robotics Podcast

\- Changelog

------
ante_annum
beats, rye, types wait, wait, don't tell me this american life planet money

------
z0phim
* Software Engineering Radio

* Hanselminutes

* The Changelog

* Talk Python to Me

* PBS NewsHour

------
rowofpixels
\- Waking up with Sam Harris

\- Harmontown

~~~
rayalez
Oh, a fellow Harmenian here =) Greetings)

------
blabla_blublu
\- Snap Judgement

\- Ted radio hour

\- NPR's Hidden Brain

\- Planet Money

------
shrugisor
\- Talk Python to Me

\- The Changelog

------
mrlyc
92Y Talks [http://92ytalks.libsyn.com/rss](http://92ytalks.libsyn.com/rss)

All About Books
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/all_about_books](http://feeds.feedburner.com/all_about_books)

Authors on Tour Live! [http://feeds.feedburner.com/AuthorsOnTour-
Live](http://feeds.feedburner.com/AuthorsOnTour-Live)

Conversations with Richard Fidler
[http://abc.net.au/queensland/conversations/conversationspodc...](http://abc.net.au/queensland/conversations/conversationspodcast.xml)

Freakonomics Radio
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/freakonomicsradio](http://feeds.feedburner.com/freakonomicsradio)

Get-It-Done Guy's Quick and Dirty Tips to Do More
[http://www.quickanddirtytips.com/xml/getitdone.xml](http://www.quickanddirtytips.com/xml/getitdone.xml)

Great Lives
[http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/radio4/greatlives/rss.xm...](http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/radio4/greatlives/rss.xml)

HBR IdeaCast
[http://feeds.harvardbusiness.org/harvardbusiness/ideacast?fo...](http://feeds.harvardbusiness.org/harvardbusiness/ideacast?format=xml)

Listen to Lucy [http://podcast.ft.com/rss/18/](http://podcast.ft.com/rss/18/)

MIT Press Podcast
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/mitpresspodcast](http://feeds.feedburner.com/mitpresspodcast)

Plain Simple Management (now defunct but worth listening to back issues)
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/PlainSimpleManagement](http://feeds.feedburner.com/PlainSimpleManagement)

TED Radio Hour
[http://www.npr.org/rss/podcast.php?id=510298](http://www.npr.org/rss/podcast.php?id=510298)

The Accidental Creative
[http://feeds.feedburner.com/accidentalcreative/podcast](http://feeds.feedburner.com/accidentalcreative/podcast)

The Engaging Brand
[http://www.blubrry.com/feeds/engaging.xml](http://www.blubrry.com/feeds/engaging.xml)

The Moth Podcast
[http://feeds.themoth.org/themothpodcast](http://feeds.themoth.org/themothpodcast)

The PMO Podcast
[http://www.botinternational.com/thepmopodcast.xml](http://www.botinternational.com/thepmopodcast.xml)

Thinking Allowed
[http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/radio4/ta/rss.xml](http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/radio4/ta/rss.xml)

==

I've also found it useful to download YouTube videos and convert them to MP3s
so I can listen to them later.

Some of the channels I've subscribed to are:

GoogleTechTalks
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtXKDgv1AVoG88PLl8nGXmw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtXKDgv1AVoG88PLl8nGXmw)

Harvard Business Review
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWo4IA01TXzBeGJJKWHOG9g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWo4IA01TXzBeGJJKWHOG9g)

Talks at Google
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbmNph6atAoGfqLoCL_duAg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbmNph6atAoGfqLoCL_duAg)

TED Talks
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAuUUnT6oDeKwE6v1NGQxug](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCAuUUnT6oDeKwE6v1NGQxug)

TEDx Talks [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsT0YIqwnpJCM-
mx7-gSA4Q](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsT0YIqwnpJCM-mx7-gSA4Q)

The School of Life
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7IcJI8PUf5Z3zKxnZvTBog](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7IcJI8PUf5Z3zKxnZvTBog)

------
microman
\- Radio Diaries

\- Radiolab

\- Freakonomics

\- Invisibilia

\- Love + Radio

\- Criminal

\- Serial

\- Meanwhile in the Future

\- TED Radio Hour

\- Tim Ferriss Show

\- The Truth

\- Mystery Show

\- Planet Money

\- Fresh Air

\- This American Life

\- WTF with Marc Maron

\- The Moth

\- Strangers

\- Skeptoid

Loads of great stuff from the BBC:

\- Click

\- Seriously

\- Desert Island Discs

\- Great Lives

\- In Our Time

\- Kermode & Mayo

\- Witness

\- Thinking Aloud

~~~
nmyk
Hey The Truth! I've acted in a couple episodes of that. Thanks for listening.

------
kleer001
planet money

sawbones

savage lovecast

writing excuses

stuff you should know

Freakonomics Radio

StarTalk Radio

